# Benq 8700 bulb



## retirein6 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have been very pleased with my used Benq 8700, it has provided a very satisfying picture. I started to notice a couple of weeks ago that I have to fiddle with the controls to try and get a good picture and lately I can’t get close to what it once was.
It seems too dark and if I raise the brightness control or contrast it does get brighter but just seems to washout. Is this a sign the bulb is at the end of its life or some other internal problem? I have no idea the true number of hours on the bulb as it was used; I have put about 700 hours on it myself.
I don’t want to invest in a $300.00 bulb for a used projector that I only paid $350.00 for to begin with...so what do you all think?

Big thanks
dusty


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

It sounds like an old bulb to me. You should be able to check your bulb hours in the menu - information tab. At this point you can choose to get a bulb or a new projector - whichever you prefer.


----------



## retirein6 (Apr 21, 2009)

Dave Upton said:


> It sounds like an old bulb to me. You should be able to check your bulb hours in the menu - information tab. At this point you can choose to get a bulb or a new projector - whichever you prefer.



The bulb hours were reset when I got the projector, but the seller said that it was not new and thought it had about 800-1000 hours on it. He could not confirm the exact number of hours.

THANKS
dusty


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

A bulb at 1800 hours is certainly approaching the point where it will dim significantly (especially an older bulb). That definitely sounds like the cause of your issue.


----------

